# [Verkaufe] AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Prozesser (6x3,3 GHZ)



## shooot3r (31. Juli 2011)

*AMD Phenom II X6 1100T (6x3,3GHZ)*


*Verkaufe  hier meinen 3 Monate alten Phenom II X 6 Prozessor von AMD. Der  Prozessor ist in Top Zustand und funktioniert einwandfrei. Der Prozessor  ist für den Sockel AM3, hat einen freien Mulitplikator und ist mit  seinen 6 Rechenkernen sehr zukunftssicher. Da es die Black Edition ist,  ist er perfekt fürs Übertakten geeignet. Diese fähingkeit habe ich  allerdings nie in Anspruch genommen, da ich davon nicht viel Ahnung  habe, und mir die 3,3 GHZ pro Prozessorkern gereicht haben. Der  Prozessor wird samt OVP und Rechnung von Amazon an Sie versendet. Der  Kühler ist NICHT mit dabei.

Preis:130 VB
*


----------



## FirewinX (29. September 2011)

noch zu haben?


----------

